# Whats your setup?



## Tommy (Jan 21, 2010)

I will start things off...

I shoot a Diamond Ice Man, set at 63 pounds, 80% let off 28 inch draw. I shoot 100 grain Grim Reaper Razor Tips on an Easton ST Epic 340 shaft. No fancy stuff, just a Team Extreme 5 pin sight, a Trophy Taker Shakey Hunter rest, and a Doinker Stabilizer. Basically my mule deer bow, I like the short axle to axle bow, and it is moderately fast.

This is the first year I have predator called with the bow almost exclusively...I would say it is harder than deer hunting...by far.

Anybody got any tips for making it easier?


----------



## COElkFreak (Feb 1, 2010)

Hoyt Katera XL set at 67lbs..29" draw length
Extreme RT1000 5pin sight
Octane 5 arrow quiver
Whisker Biscut rest
Sims Vibration dampner
Easton FMJ's 340....468 grains at 280FPS


----------



## chuck richards (Feb 1, 2010)

Mathews Reezen, 29" DL, 70lbs, downforce rest being installed, spot hogg sight, 100gn swackem broadheads, First new bow purchased. Man this thing is FAAASSSTTT.


----------



## jeffrey22 (Feb 5, 2010)

I mostly coyote hunt with my mathews Z7. It is not an easy sport but it makes everything even more interesting


----------



## firehunter (Feb 2, 2010)

Mathews switchback ld with slick trick broadheads at 55 lbs. I have reduced my draw weight over the years as my shoulders have gotten more and more difficult. It sure makes it easier to draw and hold for that perfect release.


----------



## CGC Mitch (Feb 6, 2010)

PSE Dream Season 29 " draw 65# Carbon force arrows Rage broadheads . Everyone on my film crew swtiched over this year and we couldnt be happier Cant wait till spring


----------



## the_alpha13 (Feb 20, 2010)

Hoyt Alphamax 32. 65# and 30 inch draw. QAD Ultra-HD dropaway rest, Tru-Glo 3 pin sight, Hoyt Stabilizer, G5 Montec broadheads, Easton Axis arrows.

I don't mind pullin' a little more weight than really needed but hearin' my arrows zap some unlucky game is what I love and live for...but hey, don't we all?


----------



## Colorado Luckydog (Feb 24, 2010)

Bowtech Tomkat
Whisker Biscut
Gold Tip 5575's
Muzzy 125
29 1/2 inch draw
65 lbs


----------



## Stu3 (Feb 17, 2010)

I have two different setups:

First one is a Bow Tech Old Glory 31 inch draw set at seventy pounds Rover rest, Trophy Ridge five pin sight, Fuse Stabilizer, Blackhawk vapor shafts and either slick tricks or rage 2 blade.

The other is a Bob Lee signature recurve at 60# with a 30inch draw black hawk shafts and Bear broadheads.

Both get equal time in the woods although at rut time I use the Bowtech more.


----------



## Nighthunter (Feb 25, 2010)

Ross CR334 @ 64 lbs / 26.5". 100gr Slick Tricks, Whisker Biscuit, Tru Glo, Tru-Site Xtreme. Great shooting bow, but my next bow will probably be something like a BowTech Equalizer for speed with a short draw.


----------



## dnelson (Mar 22, 2010)

i love the idea of hunting yotes with a bow! what tips ya got for getting em into bow range?


----------



## passthru79 (Mar 3, 2010)

I shoot a bowtech 82nd airborne 70lbs and 29" with g5 xr2 sights, g5 expert rest easton axis fmj arrows tipped with g5 tekan broadheads.


----------



## coyote whisperer (Mar 8, 2010)

new to bow hunting in general especially yotes. i got a hoyt turbohawk at 75lbs at 26.5".muzzy 100 grain mx-3. whitettail arowws yeah im a short guy. have been hunting yots with my dads since i can remeember any tips on bow setups. and how much it differs.
thanks


----------



## Kennyd (Jan 25, 2010)

PSE Axe 68lbs at 26". Shooting Muzzy MX4 100grn with Gold Tip carbons. Best shooting bow I've owned.


----------



## COYOTE JOE (Feb 27, 2010)

pse x forse 75lbs best bow out there shoot long distances [70]yds


----------



## bearbait (Jan 2, 2011)

Reflex highlander, 45#, Easton xx75 arrows, Muzzy broadhead, shoot instinctivly (no sights, no stabilizer), Flipper rest. Most shots 20 yards or less.


----------



## landen (Dec 26, 2010)

i shoot a pse boe madness xs 28 and a half axle to axle.with a leupold vendetta range finder mounted to it.with easton axis arrows and slick trick 100 grain tips..shoots very nice and rangeing them is a snap..


----------



## autumnrider (Feb 2, 2010)

Parker Pheonix
62#
Apache fall away rest 
Sniper braodheads - 100 gr
gold tip arrows
tru glo six pin sight


----------



## autumnrider (Feb 2, 2010)

sorry but I am wrong on the pin set up, its a 5 pin sight (tru glo) not 6 pin.


----------



## cwh (Jan 17, 2011)

mathews switchback set on 63 pounds
trophy taker shakey hunter rest 
spot hog sights with light
mathews quiver
goldtip arrows 
rage broadheads
sims stabilzer 
alpine arrowholder


----------



## PAcoyotehunter (Nov 21, 2011)

bowtech destroyer 350 30in/ 65lbs 
alpha 1 sight
whisker bisket
truglow stabilizer
beman ics hunter 400g 
montech broad head 100g


----------



## MaxxisHntr (Jan 24, 2011)

2012 Hoyt Vector 35 Long Draw 65lbs and 31" draw
QAD ultra rest pro series
Apex Axim sight
Easton Axis arrows 430gr
NAP Spitfire Edge broadheads


----------



## Patty (Dec 11, 2011)

Bear Assault set @ 70lbs, Easton Axis N fused tipped with rage 100gr 2 blades... spot hogg zero travel realease, Amp 5 pin site, whisker biscuit rest, Sims stabilizer....


----------



## lancet (Dec 8, 2011)

G5 prime 70lbs
Hha single pin slider sight
Nap apache rest
Victory hv arrows
Grim reaper, rage
110 yards out of my sight


----------



## NattyB (Jan 5, 2012)

Last year I hunted with my 57# LB Bighorn Recurve with 2016 Eastons and 2 blade Zwickey No Mercy 130 GRN heads. Stu3...I have a Bob Lee #54 LB recurve I hunted with from '94-'97. Nice bow, but it's noisey. Lot's of jump string critters. Did kill a bunch of deer and a P&Y antelope with it though. I also have a 60# Stewart longbow with 2018 Eastons with 140 GRN Journeyman 2 blade heads...that combo is a slammer on whitetails, but it's a little hard on my shoulder. RS NattyB


----------

